# For the women of the group



## Ping898 (Nov 17, 2004)

It has been floating around for a while, but still good I think....


Eleven people were hanging on a rope under a
helicopter, ten men and one woman. The rope was not strong enough to carry them all, so they decided that one has to leave, because otherwise they are all going to fall.  They were not able to name that person, until the woman gave a very touching speech. She said that she will voluntarily let go of the rope, because as a woman she is used to giving up everything for her husband and kids, or for men in general, and was used to always making sacrifices with little in return. As soon as she finished her speech, all the men started clapping their hands...... :uhyeah:


----------



## Sarah (Nov 17, 2004)

HAHA...very funny!!


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 17, 2004)

D'oh~! Why am I not surprised..  *innocent giggle*


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 17, 2004)

Variation:

While discussing who would let go, the young ladies shirt was blown open and all the guys started to clap in appreciation.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Nov 17, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Variation:
> 
> While discussing who would let go, the young ladies shirt was blown open and all the guys started to clap in appreciation.


Yes LOL that version would come from a man!


----------



## Gin-Gin (Nov 17, 2004)

Ping898 said:
			
		

> As soon as she finished her speech, all the men started clapping their hands...... :uhyeah:


Good one!  


			
				Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> While discussing who would let go, the young lady's shirt was blown open and all the guys started to clap in appreciation.


:lol: I agree, MJ - that's definitely "the guys' version."


----------



## Baytor (Nov 18, 2004)

:angel: I could't find a smiley clapping, so I used an angel to show that despite nasty stereotypes, we guys are as pure as the driven snow....


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 18, 2004)

Baytor said:
			
		

> :angel: I could't find a smiley clapping, so I used an angel to show that despite nasty stereotypes, we guys are as pure as the driven snow....


He's right, ladies.  Purity of intent is the essence of manhood.  Thanks for reminding us, Baytor.  :ultracool


----------



## Chronuss (Nov 18, 2004)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> He's right, ladies. Purity of intent is the essence of manhood. Thanks for reminding us, Baytor. :ultracool


what he said.


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 18, 2004)

*high fives*


----------



## Chronuss (Nov 18, 2004)

:cheers:   closest thing to it.  :wink1:


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Nov 18, 2004)

Baytor said:
			
		

> :angel: I could't find a smiley clapping, so I used an angel to show that despite nasty stereotypes, we guys are as pure as the driven snow....


That's as yellow as your angel! :uhyeah:


----------



## Baytor (Nov 19, 2004)

Well someone knows me too well....I mean.... Stop projecting your negative stereotypes on me!  My doctor says that you are making withdrawals from my self esteem account to fill your ego balloon!  So there!

:wink2: :boing1:


----------



## Chronuss (Nov 19, 2004)

Baytor said:
			
		

> Well someone knows me too well....I mean.... Stop projecting your negative stereotypes on me! My doctor says that you are making withdrawals from my self esteem account to fill your ego balloon! So there!


wow...that account NSF yet...?  :wink1:


----------



## Raewyn (Nov 19, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Variation:
> 
> While discussing who would let go, the young ladies shirt was blown open and all the guys started to clap in appreciation.


 You never seem to disappoint me!!!!!!     LOL


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 19, 2004)

Raisin said:
			
		

> You never seem to disappoint me!!!!!!     LOL



Thank you
:asian:


----------

